# Hart Tool California Special Framing Hammer



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Is there anybody here who has a pre-Dead On takever 
Hart Tool California Special Framing Hammer?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya, great hammers. That's what I used when I had to work for a living.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd love to find one in "not too used" condition. 
A heavier model with a curved handle would be ideal.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I thought they were junk, really soft steel, the edge in between the claws dulls when you "roll" nails out, waffles flatten quickly. I found the deluge steel to be the best. I prefer titanium now but I had many a heart till I came across deluge


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Ninjaframer said:


> I thought they were junk, really soft steel, the edge in between the claws dulls when you "roll" nails out, waffles flatten quickly. I found the deluge steel to be the best. I prefer titanium now but I had many a heart till I came across deluge


Geez NF. Don't hold anything back. 
Why don't you tell us how you really feel? 

:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The Hart's I used were from the 70's.

A guy may have come on the crew with a Vaughn or Estwing, but after a couple of days started swinging a Hart.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Just my opinion  they do drive nails nice. I think it's becouse the face is so soft it molds to the nail head as it drives it. Jk


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

griz said:


> The Hart's I used were from the 70's.
> 
> A guy may have come on the crew with a Vaughn or Estwing, but after a couple of days started swinging a Hart.


Yeah they actualy tempered American steel for things back then. Korean steel sucks!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Ninjaframer said:


> Yeah they actualy tempered American steel for things back then. Korean steel sucks!


Ergo, "pre-Dead On" models.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I had one of those new all steel Harts and the face was so soft it went from a smooth face to a milled face from using it to hit a cold chisel one afternoon. Not a big deal but I like a smooth face for the reason that some of the highly sensitive extremely expensive equipment we install requires precise tapping with a hammer to get it to work sometimes :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> Ergo, "pre-Dead On" models.


Even before dead on they were soft. In fact dead on started as a mom and pop called death stick, they invented the magnet nail start. They weren't bad hammers, still not as hard as deluge though.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Ninjaframer said:


> Even before dead on they were soft. In fact dead on started as a mom and pop called death stick, they invented the magnet nail start. They weren't bad hammers, still not as hard as deluge though.


I picked up a Dead On Death Stick at Sears. 
The Logo popped off! :laughing: I put it back!


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Its the only hammer in the world that hasn't been found to cause cancer.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Splinter hands said:


> Its the only hammer in the world that hasn't been found to cause cancer.:laughing::laughing:


California probably has a warning on it.:no:

It does have a wood handle with a finish on it...:laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

If I understand right- hart bought death stick and then someone bought hart- obviously some Korean or Chinese company becouse there sh**. Hart made the woody and that was bought by Douglas (and much improved). It seems there is a short window of opportunity to buy a good American made product before the big corp. come in and buy the name to stamp on there garbage. I wonder if Chappell would sell the rights to his square for the right price.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Ninjaframer said:


> If I understand right- hart bought death stick and then someone bought hart- obviously some Korean or Chinese company becouse there sh**. Hart made the woody and that was bought by Douglas (and much improved). It seems there is a short window of opportunity to buy a good American made product before the big corp. come in and buy the name to stamp on there garbage. I wonder if Chappell would sell the rights to his square for the right price.


Dead On bought Hart.


----------



## zaydq (Nov 17, 2011)

douglas invented the woody under Hart. The owner of Douglas was working for Hart at the time.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have one of those old Hart hammers, a 20 oz with a short ax handle. I used it as a trim hammer for a while before I got a 16 oz Deluge.

I never had any problems with it, but I also didn't use it real hard, like framing or anything.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Does anyone have a pre-Dead On Hart California Special?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I have lots of em, the heads at least. They feel good to swing, balanced well and all that but the steel they used was WAY soft. Waffles disappeared quick, groove between claws wallered out fast- not a great hammer at all compared to a dalluge. Now THAT is a hammer made with good steel. I like my stiletto 14 now.


----------

